# Amazon bookstores coming soon to Austin and Washington DC



## German_Translator (Jul 26, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/b/ref=as_li_ss_tl?node=13270229011&linkCode=sl2&tag=thedigrea-20&linkId=ebea76ba251829ac6a3076b231b4a1a4

DOMAIN NORTHSIDE
11700 Rock Rose
Austin, TX 78758

GEORGETOWN
3040 M Street NW
Washington, DC 20007


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

German_Translator said:


> GEORGETOWN
> 3040 M Street NW
> Washington, DC 20007


Excellent! Can't wait to check it out.


----------



## Word Fan (Apr 15, 2015)

Lauriejoyeltahs said:


> I guess, it's pretty sad to say I didn't know there where physical Amazon anything stores, let alone bookstores.


Without meaning to be unkind... Yeah, that's pretty sad. 

Their physical stores have been in the news and discussed on here for numerous months.

But, wait... I know. You have been so immersed in writing your epic that you have not been online or watched the news or anything. Yeah. That's the ticket!

That's o.k., then.


----------



## jackconnerbooks (Nov 18, 2014)

Cool! I live in Austin. Maybe they'll let me do a signing (I live to dream).


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Although I read only ebooks now, I still like the browsing part of books in bookstores. But here I"d have to drive to a mall to get to a Barnes and Nobles, which I don't like much. The Amazon book stores just look more like book stores in the pictures I have seen. 

So I thought, oh look, they coming to Austin so they are in Texas. We shouldn't be far behind then down here in San Antonio. Then I remembered that I am still waiting for Aldi here and they been in Texas for a long time. For some reason, everyone circles around San Antonio. Goes with stores, concerts, etc. Sigh.


----------



## Will C. Brown (Sep 24, 2013)

Jim Johnson said:


> Excellent! Can't wait to check it out.


Yup. I'll need to make a trip up there though until now I never had a reason to go to Georgetown.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

German_Translator said:


> DOMAIN NORTHSIDE
> 11700 Rock Rose
> Austin, TX 78758


And of course they had to choose a place in Austin with one of the worst parking situations.


----------

